# Love this! $50 worth of groceries makes you these awesome meals!



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2014)

Source: http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/5-cheap-and-delicious-dinners-dinners-to-make-this-week


----------

